# Increasing Leg Flexibility for Kicks



## smiller2144 (Feb 7, 2015)

I'm currently doing a bit of Muay Thai but focusing on BJJ.
How can I increase the flexibility of my kicks to a higher level so I can hit the head or high ribcage.
I've lost all my kicking flexibility from Taekwando and Karate.
I currently cannot touch my toes, lol.
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Drose427 (Feb 7, 2015)

You;re going to have to do it _every day_ and it'll still take some time. But normal stretching, toe touching (feet together then apart), butterfly, Swinging you legs as high as you can back and forth. If you have a standing bag put your foot on top of it from both a front stance and side kick stance, and do toe touches and side crunches. This will improve flexibility, as overtime you can increase the height of most standing bags. It will also help you build core and lat strength. Which are important for holding high kicks. _When_ to stretch is up for opinion. Some people say before a workout, others after. Whats important is that your are stretching everyday, and know the difference between stretching and forcing


----------



## jezr74 (Feb 7, 2015)

Another option you may want to explore is squats, I'm very inflexible currently in the hips and it is reflected in my kicks. I've been doing a lot of stretching, and while it has helped a little, I still had a lot of pain. I started squatting, and my legs are getting stronger, and I'm finding now that I can get more out of my stretching, and I don't get the pain.

Maybe combined they compliment each other. That's what has worked for me, 40yo student of Hapkido. But should be just as valid for Muay Thai.


----------



## smiller2144 (Feb 7, 2015)

Awesome thanks heaps


----------



## Transk53 (Feb 8, 2015)

jezr74 said:


> Another option you may want to explore is squats, I'm very inflexible currently in the hips and it is reflected in my kicks. I've been doing a lot of stretching, and while it has helped a little, I still had a lot of pain. I started squatting, and my legs are getting stronger, and I'm finding now that I can get more out of my stretching, and I don't get the pain.
> 
> Maybe combined they compliment each other. That's what has worked for me, 40yo student of Hapkido. But should be just as valid for Muay Thai.



Been doing the squats holding a weight. Feels like that way is working for me.


----------



## smiller2144 (Feb 8, 2015)

I currently have a personal



Transk53 said:


> Been doing the squats holding a weight. Feels like that way is working for me.



I currently have a personal
trainer/group fitness instructer i go to 3 times a week, i do weights twice a week usually with squats


----------



## Transk53 (Feb 8, 2015)

smiller2144 said:


> I currently have a personal
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I actually prefer the weight machines that simulate. Depending on how my knee feels I go heavier or Rice Krispies box light.


----------



## drop bear (Feb 8, 2015)

Throw a ton of light round kicks and front kicks at stuff. A bag is good but you can just aim at a wall.


----------



## Transk53 (Feb 8, 2015)

drop bear said:


> Throw a ton of light round kicks and front kicks at stuff. A bag is good but you can just aim at a wall.



Pray tell what is that going to do?


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 8, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> I actually prefer the weight machines that simulate. Depending on how my knee feels I go heavier or Rice Krispies box light.




Have you tried a stretching machine at all, it looks like some sort of torture machine  Some people say they are good but I don't like them much, I do like Bill Wallace's stretching tips though they seem to work.


----------



## Transk53 (Feb 8, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> Have you tried a stretching machine at all, it looks like some sort of torture machine  Some people say they are good but I don't like them much, I do like Bill Wallace's stretching tips though they seem to work.



Depends if she would be wearing lycra  I have simple three prong thing now. Years ago I had a proper machine with a wheel to control the action. Would have been early nighties so don't remember how it cost, but did come as ex gym equipment. Tbh, with what k-man posted in reply to me regarding dynamic stretching, not sure it is a good idea anymore. Probably get more from output from yoga and such like. Unless of course it would be after a gym session, but one would have to be at the gym.


----------



## drop bear (Feb 8, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> Pray tell what is that going to do?



it gets you slowly used to throwing kicks without breaking your spine trying to throw hard and high off the get go.

part of kicking high is flexibility part is strength part is technique. This will train all of that at once.


----------



## Transk53 (Feb 8, 2015)

drop bear said:


> it gets you slowly used to throwing kicks without breaking your spine trying to throw hard and high off the get go.
> 
> part of kicking high is flexibility part is strength part is technique. This will train all of that at once.



Ah, get what you mean now. Yeah I sometimes elevate the leg onto a wall and hold it there, but not the former.


----------



## Buka (Feb 8, 2015)

If you have a half hour a day at home to dedicate to stretching (or every other day) I'd suggest this - even though I always get flack from my karate boys over it....






Then twenty minutes or so stretching hamstrings, quads and calves.

I find BJJ solo drills help so much for kicking. Especially for the hips.


----------



## Transk53 (Feb 8, 2015)

Buka said:


> If you have a half hour a day at home to dedicate to stretching (or every other day) I'd suggest this - even though I always get flack from my karate boys over it....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



One of them does look a little like something else. Still though that is very good. At 02:57 - 03:02, did wince slightly at the neck movement. Was that more of a minimal contact via the roll. IE no pressure on the neck?


----------



## Danny T (Feb 8, 2015)

You want to kick high then spend your training time slowly kicking high.
Get warmed up with low to medium height kicks and increase the height of your kicks.
Do hundreds of them daily increasing the height of your kicks as you go every day.
In time increase your speed and power.
Won't take long. Just kick, kick, kick.


----------



## jezr74 (Feb 9, 2015)

Buka said:


> If you have a half hour a day at home to dedicate to stretching (or every other day) I'd suggest this - even though I always get flack from my karate boys over it....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fantastic, going to add this to my squat nights. Is similar to some of the drills we do in Hapkido, but much more comprehensive.


----------



## Buka (Feb 9, 2015)

Another pretty good stretch is the Lazy Man.







Put a pillow under your head for comfort, grab a book to read. Every few minutes use you hands to pull your legs towards the floor a quarter inch. Gravity does a nice job.

WARNING - if you stay there for fifteen your legs will fall asleep. If you have to jump up quick - you won't be able to for a minute or two.


----------



## Transk53 (Feb 9, 2015)

Buka said:


> Another pretty good stretch is the Lazy Man.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man you do seem to be a friend of Mr Pain. Nice one though.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 10, 2015)

Buka said:


> Another pretty good stretch is the Lazy Man.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I like this stretch, it works well for me. Amuses the cat no end too. You can put ankle weights on to make it 'better' if you wish or tie some (full) baked beans tins to your ankles lol.


----------

